# Colt 38 Super Question



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm not much of a gun enthusiast but about 35 years ago we had a guy breaking into homes in our Pittsburgh suburb and raping women so I bought this pistol just to have. It was new and I shot less than a box thru it, I still have some in the box that I bought with the gun.
Anyways, I was looking it over today and found it really difficult to load, I lost a lot of strength in my left hand and can't pull back the slide unless I pull back the hammer first. Even then I still have a hard time pulling it back. I would really have difficulty loading it in a hurry if I had to.
My question if to anyone familiar with this gun is, is it safe to keep a bullet in the chamber and slowly release the hammer? That way I would just have to pull back the hammer and do whatever I had to do. There are no children in my house! Also if I remember correctly, this gun has to gripped and unholstered before it can discharge? I think it's an offshoot of the military .45.
Thanks for your help


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

looks like there is a decocker on it


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

No, no decocker on a 1911.
Yes it will be safe with a round in the chamber. It has a halfcock safety as well as a grip safety so you will be ok. Just make sure you parctice with the
halfcock before you load it so that you get to know the feel of it.
And if you ever want to part with it PLEASE PM me.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing Smallieguy about him parting with that gun...please put me in line as well if you decide to sell.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

saw one of those at a match several years ago and even got to empty a mag. that 38 super is a soft shooter. 

it is a 1911 and yes it is safe to keep it cocked and locked. thats the way their ment to be carried.IMO

one suggestion on cycling the slide. dont try to pull it back like you see on TV. try this instead, with an UNLOADED pistol and your finger off the trigger. grip the pistol in your strong hand like your going to shoot it(we'll say right hand), bring it to your chest so it is pointing across and towards the left side of your body. take your left hand and grab the slide on the cut-outs (grips) just in front of the rear sight. with a firm grip on the pistol with both hands quickly push your hands towards each other. this will cycle the slide very easy for you. do it a few times to get used to it. you can also use the thumb of you right hand to push up the slide lock and hold it open for cleaning easier this was too. 

that is a very nice pistol and if i had it, id keep it.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I would have been willing to trade this pistol for something easier to operate before this post but after ezbite explained the easier way to load it I have no problem at all especially if I pull the hammer all the way back first so I'm gonna keep it. Thanks ezbite. It does load the chamber with the hammer back, I tried it!
Smallieguy, thanks for your help too, I was wondering about that half way position on the hammer, so that is where the hammer should be with a round in the chamber? I take it it is to keep the hammer off of the firing pin?


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Yup that the way J. Browning designed the 1911 way back in the day.
Always keep it in halfcock with a round in the chamber. It will serve
you well is you ever need it. I've owned several .38 supers over the years 
I love em. That round is just plain swet to shot, hits hard and is natural
accurate. The only downside is the availability of ammo. 130 grain ball +P
only. But thinking about thats probeably all you'll need.
There's always hand loading.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was talking to a buddy of mine yesterday about loading for the super and he said it wouldnt be that big a deal, bullets are plenty and the brass is available through Starline, I have seen a couple Rock Island guns at the shows lately.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

glad i could help. from what i remember about the one i got to shoot, we were shooting all reloads, i remember the guy having cardboard box about the size of a shoe box cut in half, full of live rounds and them being lead solids.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Since it has been setting for years it may need broke down ,cleaned and oiled. Even though it hasnt been used much someone may have greased it instead of oil and it has dried or it needs a good oiling to make things slide easier
These handguns are meant to be carried 'cocked and locked" (not half cocked)
Bullet in chamber, hammer all the way back and slide lock on.
Looks scary but thatsactually the safest way

Cocked and Locked (Hammer fully cocked)

" John Browning intended the 1911 to be carried in Condition One is evidenced by the fact that a major feature of the gun is the thumb safety. There is no earthly use for the thumb safety - the part doesn't even function unless the hammer is cocked. It should also be noted that the up/safe, down/fire operation of the single-action 1911 thumb safety is natural, intuitive and proper. "

http://www.sightm1911.com/lib/tech/cockedandlocked.htm


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for the very informative link Orlando, I"ve learned more about this pistol in one day here than in the 30 + years that i owned it.
I can understand why a police officer would want the gun in condition one, but I just can't see myself having a gun in the house that is chambered and cocked. I think I'll leave it at bedside just the way I've had it for years, chamber empty and hammer down. It will be much easier to chamber a round now that I learned the easier way, and you're right, I'm gonna have someone that knows what they're doing clean it properly.
BTW, it is stamped combat commander on the slide and the serial number starts with 70, so I take it it is the model 70. The hammer does not release from the half cocked position, I tried it!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a chance to buy a Colt Commander in 38 super about 15yrs ago and still kick myself for not doing it, you have a fine gun there.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I just bought another 1911 and its going to be my carry conceal weapon. It wil be cocked and locked. I only have two 1911's but they are my favorite handgun


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

I've had a springfield armory mil-spec in .38 super for about 6 years now
and thats what I carry. I figure all I've got to do is show it cuz its about
the scariest looking 1911 I'll ever seen. Hopefully I will never find out.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

You mention that the slide is hard to cycle by hand, when is the last time you field stripped it, cleaned and lubed it? 

In my opinion, if your not going to have the gun cocked and locked, and you want the hammer down, then leave the chamber empty. Have a full mag in and if you have to use the weapon hand cycle to get it into action. This is the way the military used the 1911. There is no firing pin safety in what I would imagine is a series 70 (or earlier) pistol. 

Jeremy


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for your advice Jeremy. I don't believe the problem is in the pistol, I'm in my sixties now and I know I lost a lot of strength in my hands over the years, not just due to age but some medical problems. I'm sure you're right though, it could use a thorough cleaning but I'm not competent enough to totally strip it down, I'll get someone else to do it! 
The last time I shot it about 10 years ago I used it to put down a raccoon that I trapped because he was stripping my peach trees at night and it worked fine. It loads and ejects the rounds normally right now, and yes, it is the model 70. I have it loaded just like you describe, chamber empty, hammer down with the mag full of hollow points!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i just got my hands on a rem 1911. it has a new barrel still wrapped in army grease. not familiar w/ auto's . whats the dif on single and double action?


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Single action means you have to cock the hammer. The trigger does not do it for you. Double action means you can have a round in the chamber with the 
hammer down and just pull the gun will go off.
Same rule as revolvers.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

whats a good round for it to punch paper?


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay, It's good to know that the chamber is empty if you have it with the hammer down. It could be a safety hazard if you have one in the chamber with the hammer down. If you drop the weapon with the chamber loaded and hammer down, the inertia on the firing pin (in a series 70) could cause the chambered round to go off. We don't want that!

Jeremy





bajuski said:


> Thanks for your advice Jeremy. I don't believe the problem is in the pistol, I'm in my sixties now and I know I lost a lot of strength in my hands over the years, not just due to age but some medical problems. I'm sure you're right though, it could use a thorough cleaning but I'm not competent enough to totally strip it down, I'll get someone else to do it!
> The last time I shot it about 10 years ago I used it to put down a raccoon that I trapped because he was stripping my peach trees at night and it worked fine. It loads and ejects the rounds normally right now, and yes, it is the model 70. I have it loaded just like you describe, chamber empty, hammer down with the mag full of hollow points!


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

If you are intending that pistol to be your one single defense in the house and do not want to keep it in Condition 1 (hammer fully back, round in the chamber, and the thumb safety on), then SELL it now and get something you are more comfortable with like a revolver. That gun is not designed to be half cocked or hammer down on a round....and if you have issues racking the slide under duress then that pistol is useless to you.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

bunkeru2k said:


> If you are intending that pistol to be your one single defense in the house and do not want to keep it in Condition 1 (hammer fully back, round in the chamber, and the thumb safety on), then SELL it now and get something you are more comfortable with like a revolver. That gun is not designed to be half cocked or hammer down on a round....and if you have issues racking the slide under duress then that pistol is useless to you.


I agree 100%. Maybe you should think about getting a revolver ?


----------

